# For those of you that have seen the movie "Stepbrothers"...



## sammi (May 14, 2010)

I made homemade fries and fancy sauce today. I've seen the movie a million times but never tried fancy sauce. OMG I love it =] If you havn't tried it, you need to. Just mix equal parts of mayo and ketchup. YUM! 

Ahh...life's simple pleasures =]


----------



## harris (May 14, 2010)

I can watch that movie 5 times in a row and laugh just as hard each time.


----------



## Tom (May 14, 2010)

Hey that's my dog in the movie. He played "Cinnamon" the blind neighbors dog.


----------



## ChiKat (May 14, 2010)

Mayo freaks me out a little  Maybe mixed with with ketchup I could tolerate it 



Tom said:


> Hey that's my dog in the movie. He played "Cinnamon" the blind neighbors dog.



I was waiting for you to come along and say something about one of the animals in that movie!!
I'm still amazed every time you mention the movies you have been involved with.  
You must meet some pretty cool people too!


----------



## sammi (May 14, 2010)

Yay for Cinnamon! That movie rocks! 

"Can I come over later and touch your face?" 
"Uh, sure!"

I do agree, that movie is still just as funny now as it was the first time I saw it.


----------



## Kristina (May 14, 2010)

I'm just the opposite. Do not eat catsup, do not WANT to eat catsup, do not LIKE catsup and would probably throw up if I spoiled a nice mayo with it.


----------



## dmmj (May 14, 2010)

maybe you should try ketchup?


----------



## Kristina (May 14, 2010)

*throws up all over dmmj*


----------



## Yvonne G (May 14, 2010)

LOL!!


----------



## jackrat (May 14, 2010)

Know what's good for a hurt shoulder.........


----------



## Tom (May 14, 2010)

I'm a ketchup feind. I'll use nearly a whole bottle with a burger and fries.

Will Farrel was really cool. John C. was cool, but a little stand-offish some days. Will's dad came to set one day and he was really cool. I talked to him for around 2 hours before I even knew who he was.

My wife came to visit me on set one day, but was too embarrassed to come over and meet Will and John. We were about to shoot a scene and I was standing with my dog and Will and quietly pointed out my wife to him. In front of about 200 people he starts shouting "Hi Kim!" and waiving at her. She wanted to crawl under a rock and die. I just about fell over laughing. We all had a great time shooting that one.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 14, 2010)

You guys are too funny. 

Great thread. 

BTW, Good Times makes a "wild fry" sauce that I suspect is mayo and ketchup; I used to buy just an order of fries with the sauce and eat the whole thing...guilty pleasure.


----------



## sammi (May 15, 2010)

Tom said:


> My wife came to visit me on set one day, but was too embarrassed to come over and meet Will and John. We were about to shoot a scene and I was standing with my dog and Will and quietly pointed out my wife to him. In front of about 200 people he starts shouting "Hi Kim!" and waiving at her. She wanted to crawl under a rock and die. I just about fell over laughing. We all had a great time shooting that one.



Oh god thats hilarious! That sounds exactly like something Will Farrel would do! You are lucky my friend, to meet these people.


----------



## Tom (May 15, 2010)

sammi said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > My wife came to visit me on set one day, but was too embarrassed to come over and meet Will and John. We were about to shoot a scene and I was standing with my dog and Will and quietly pointed out my wife to him. In front of about 200 people he starts shouting "Hi Kim!" and waiving at her. She wanted to crawl under a rock and die. I just about fell over laughing. We all had a great time shooting that one.
> ...



Ahhh. They are just people, like every one else. Some are nice and some are not. Do you remember the drama club in high school? Seriously, that's who these people are! Just with loads of money now.

I'd much rather meet, Richard Fife, Vic Morrow, Yvonne and Maggie, Terry K., etc...

I once got to meet Colonel Jeff Cooper and his lovely wife, in their HOUSE! He called it the "Sconce". I got his autograph and everything. I was giddy and he probably thought I was an idiot.


----------



## sammi (May 15, 2010)

Tom said:


> sammi said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...



Not sure who Jeff Cooper is, but I can relate to the feeling. One time Bob Saggett came into my restaurant (his producer had called ahead of time to make sure we had room for them - we were booked solid, but I made room!) and I got all excited and giddy too when he came in. Of course I got his autograph, and being as I had never really met anyone famous, it was a good day for me =] Just like you said, he was just a normal guy (aged a bit since we've seen him on full house and AFV), but funny and nice just the same.


----------

